# How many miles did your struts last?



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

2014 LT 42xxx miles. 

I finally got to replacing my warped rotors. I now notice a clunking like sound when I hit bigger bumps which I don't think I had before. It sounds like my struts are bad but at 42k I wouldn't imagine they are. What mileage did you replace yours or when did you notice a noise?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Clunking at large bumps sounds like LCA bushings. 

Push down on each corner of the car, you shouldn't get more than one bounce back. If you do, struts are done. 

We're over 60k on our CTD and the struts are fine.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Here's a quick video I got on my way to work today of the clunking. 

https://youtu.be/gQg8LwVnbVA

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take the same ride while dragging the brakes......this to be certain the sound is not caliper/brake pad rattle.

If there is no change then you may be hearing loose sway bar links....the forum members have had quite a few of these developing play (and noise) at the ball ends.

Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You've had this wheel off looking for loose plastic? I believe the swaybar endlinks (I think that's what they are called). Connecting the strut to the sway bar are plastic. These might be cracked. I'd check the fender liner as well. 

The next area I'd look at is under the car where the splash shield over the engine cradle would have been. This was modified into pieces in 2012. Do you have any piece of plastic from either the bottom splash shield, or the bottom air dam under the bumper scraping the wheel when hitting a bump.

Thanks Robby- You were typing as I was, and I didn't see your post..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

At 53k I started to notice my struts didn't rebound like they used to over large potholes/bumps. No clunking.

Sway bar links on my car were bad @ 38k, just outside of warranty (of course). Bounce the fender of the car and see if one upper strut mount moves more than the other.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Ive been browsing around and it looks like several people have been having issues with the Centric Pads. Ive seen a few post where people put on centric pads and rotors and this noise developed, swapped to different pads and the noise is gone. 
On my lunch break I will do same drive in video with foot on brake and see if there is a change. I'm 99.9% sure this noise was not there prior to pad/rotor swap.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I replaced mine at @70K on my 2012 Eco. Surely made a huge difference on handling and feel of the road. Only thing it cost me @$900 to have a Goodyear shop near where I work replace them. This was the lowest price I found since I was not familiar with how to do myself.
Never thought about pad wear but I guess could have been a factor.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine were bottoming out at 65k over railroad tracks and large bumps on the highway. Switched to Bilstein B6 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Just took the same drive as in the video with the brake gently applied and no noise.... My OEM pads had 3/4 life left on them so I think I will put those on and see if I can send the Centric Pads back to RockAuto.com. I hope they will accept them seeing as they have been installed for 2 days...


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

I replaced my struts for the first time recently at 130K. I used the Bilstien B4s. I'm having issues with the sway bar making noises though. I'm about to make a post about this.

But that sound doesn't sound like what I'm hearing. Do you think it could be the heat shield loose above the turbo? It sounds like very light metal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My OEM struts were still in the car when it was totaled in May.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> Just took the same drive as in the video with the brake gently applied and no noise.... My OEM pads had 3/4 life left on them so I think I will put those on and see if I can send the Centric Pads back to RockAuto.com. I hope they will accept them
> seeing as they have been installed for 2 days...


I was going to get Centric everything. Guess I should check into other brake pads


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

wasney said:


> I was going to get Centric everything. Guess I should check into other brake pads


I put in the replacement Centric pads yesterday and I don't think there is a noise anymore. From all the reviews on them they sound like the best thing since sliced bread. They seem to be good, non warped rotors help pit a lot I think too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I intend on replacing the one struts and end links in the spring. I have some rattle from the end links and the ride and handling is going away. On the other hand I installed centric rotors and ebc pads with no noise issues whatsoever


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I intend on replacing the oem struts and end links in the spring. I have some rattle from the end links and the ride and handling is going away. On the other hand I installed centric rotors and ebc pads with no noise issues whatsoever


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> I put in the replacement Centric pads yesterday and I don't think there is a noise anymore. From all the reviews on them they sound like the best thing since sliced bread. They seem to be good, non warped rotors help pit a lot I think too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is good to hear. I am going to go with the Centric Pads and Rotors. Also replacing the suspension with B6 HDs and getting the transmission flushed with Amsoil. I replaced the endlinks and the strut mounts because the struts seemed fine. However, now the struts are bottoming out more often and are ready to be replaced.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I am at 88k miles. I replaced the mounts about 5k miles ago.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

94,000 and still OEM.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

Well I take that back I still have the clunking I didn't hear it as much but I can still hear it. I think that I'm just going to replace the guide pins and see what happens next.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

79K, still have the original shocks, struts and brakes!


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

70k still original but feel they are starting to go. May just be sway bar end links getting sloppy though.


----------

